# Dateien aus Verzeichnis inklusive Untervezeichnissen auslesen



## EraZer (2. März 2007)

Hi!

Zu dem Thema gibt es ja schon mehrere Threads, allerdings konnte mir bisher keiner helfen.

Ich habe einen Ordner mit Unterordnern, welcher auch wieder Unterordner hat. In den beiden Ebenen von Unterordnern (u.o.) befinden sich dann Dateien.


Ich suche nun eine Funktion, die alle Ordner ausliest und alle Dateien in eine Listbox einträgt. Das Eintragen klappt, aber mit dem Scannen der Ordner habe ich noch Probleme.

Im Internet habe ich folgende Lösung gefunden: Verzeichnisse Scannen

Diese Lösung gibt bei mir aber einen Fehler 52 aus: "Bad File Name Or Number"
Der Fehler befindet sich an der Stelle: sName = Dir(StartFolder & "*.*")
Wenn jemand eine Lösung kennt, hat sich das Problem erledigt 

Ansonsten habe ich das hier im Forum gefunden:


> Set objFSO = CreateObject("Scripting.FileSystemObject")
> Set objFolder = objFSO.GetFolder("C:\FSO")
> Set colSubfolders = objFolder.Subfolders
> 
> ...



Hier weiß ich aber noch nicht, wie ich dann die Unterordner und deren Dateien auslese.

Bin für Hilfe dankbar!


----------



## wincnc (2. März 2007)

Hallo, schau mal hier nach:
Dateien eines Ordners inkl. Unterordner rekursiv..


----------



## EraZer (3. März 2007)

Danke schonmal, das ist genau das, was ich gesucht habe.

Das Problem ist nur, dass ich VB6 habe. Der Tipp ist für .Net. Das Funktioniert bei mir leider nicht.


----------



## DrSoong (3. März 2007)

Ist zwar nicht ListBox sondern TreeView, aber ansonsten das was du willst in VB6: Klick mich.


Der Doc!


----------



## wincnc (4. März 2007)

Hallo, das mit VB.NET ist mir gar nicht aufgefallen.

Ich hab noch was:
Ermitteln aller Dateien eines Ordners/Unterordners


----------



## EraZer (4. März 2007)

@ DrSoong: Deine Lösung funktioniert soweit, ich weiß nur leider nicht, wie ich jetzt die Dateien finde, denn die Funktion sucht nur die Ordner raus. Kannst du mir da weiterhelfen?

@wincnc: Habe bei der Lösung leider auch Probleme, da er bei mir Fehler ausgibt. Er sagt, dass er Public nicht in einer Private-Area definieren kann.



> Private Const MAX_PATH = 260
> Private Const INVALID_HANDLE_VALUE = -1
> 
> Public Type FILETIME
> ...


----------



## Several (27. September 2007)

warum denn immer so kompliziert?

stand vor selbem problem, und denke dass

My.Computer.FileSystem.GetFiles(<directory>, FileIO.SearchOption.SearchAllSubDirectories)

dein freund ist


----------

